# This is how it starts....



## SG Hall (Feb 15, 2016)

It begins with those $3 eBay zoomies. I just want a few single aa lights to scatter around the house....they have different colours....ok, I'll get a few because they're cheap. Maybe some rechargeables to run them but I'm not paying too much. Eneloops eh? Ok, I can use them in other things too. 

Maybe just one aa thrower, because that will be handy and can take the eneloops. Those 18650 lights are pretty impressive, but I've just bought an EA8, and I'm not buying a charger. What's that? The MH20 has a built in usb charger? It might be a good companion. Ok, just one more I suppose, I love the power of lithium ion lights. 

The M3XS-UT throws how far? It's on special.....and so is the separate charger....and the protected pannies. Then I have all I could need and I'll get no more.

5000 lumens from a pop can light? A few more cells that go in the charger I already have. I suppose it won't hurt.

Sorry, Vinh who??



Does this sound familiar to anyone else?


----------



## ven (Feb 15, 2016)

No not at all, completely different to me, i have restraint and find it ridiculous having more than 1 flashlight...........i mean come on man, get a grip.......!!!!


----------



## nfetterly (Feb 15, 2016)

Strangely, I'm finding out how great a light you can now get when you buy a set of two for $50 (with coupon code...).


In fact, I thought it was such a great deal that I got two sets. 
Of course those were the aluminum ones - I also got a set in Stainless steel & copper.

So now I'm in for $180 because I can get a great deal at $50......


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 15, 2016)

It all started with a Coast HP7


----------



## luxlunatic (Feb 15, 2016)

And don't think that it ends, or ends at just lights. My illness has spread to pens and watches!


----------



## SG Hall (Feb 15, 2016)

ven said:


> No not at all, completely different to me, i have restraint and find it ridiculous having more than 1 flashlight...........i mean come on man, get a grip.......!!!!




Lol! 

You SO have restraint ven!


----------



## magellan (Feb 15, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> It all started with a Coast HP7



LOL

Small world. It started for me with a Coast HP5 AA light.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 15, 2016)

Welcome SG Hall. Yes the starting is easy, but there's no endgame, no exit strategy. Fortunately, there's no stopping Vinh's imagination. He's introducing 2 new lights tonight! At least we don't have to suffer through withdrawals!


----------



## SG Hall (Feb 15, 2016)

MAD777 said:


> Welcome SG Hall. Yes the starting is easy, but there's no endgame, no exit strategy. Fortunately, there's no stopping Vinh's imagination. He's introducing 2 new lights tonight! At least we don't have to suffer through withdrawals!



Great, thanks, no danger of falling off my wallet and getting hurt then!


----------



## Hoggy (Feb 20, 2016)

Didn't start that way here, either.

I started because I wanted to find out why the 4-AA batteries for my camera would die shortly after charging.. Enter CPF.. Enter Maha C9000 & Lacrosse chargers.. Enter spreadsheet to label and track batteries......
Enter Eneloops.. Leave spreadsheet..
Enter a barrage of DealExtreme single AA & AAA size flashlights in ~2009..
Leave CPF (mostly).. Re-enter photography in full force in 2012.. Enter Daylight CFL bulbs..
Enter E-cigs - enter 18650 Li-Ions.
Enter a 2nd barrage of DealExtreme Single-AAA-size-only flashlights in 2016..
Re-enter CPF.. Have now fixed *all* quirky DX flashlights from ~2009 _AND_ 2016. (Having had much better luck in 2016 so far.. (2 more still in transit))
Enter my first 10440 Li-Ion batteries.
Enter... WHOA - holy crap!!!

Nah... Not like that at all. I can stop anytime I want!


Err, wait... Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## SG Hall (Feb 20, 2016)

Brilliant!


----------



## tops2 (Feb 20, 2016)

Last Halloween went out with my 2D Everlast lights and a hand crank LED light. Both basically were a joke and barely worked. Started looking at lights and ended up on CPF.

First purchase was Fenix E12 and was completely not satisfied.

Bought a Nitecore Tube and Rayus C01 for keychain lights while looking for a main light.

Eventually bit the bullet and ordered Zebralight SC5w despite the cost (my first "expensive" light splurge). Ordered a 4 pack of Eneloop Pros to go along.

While waiting for the SC5w to arrive, Illumn had a Christmas special for Thrunite TN12 2014 so thought why not try my first li-on light for that price. Bought a pair of 18650 batteries and a Nitecore D4 charger...

With the Nitecore charger, now I've opened up the possibility of new class of flashlights (instead of my original plan of sticking to AA lights).

Was not satisfied with the size and weight of SC5w for EDC purpose so ended up biting on the group buy for Olight S1.

I'd say my mild buyers remorse is the Fenix E12 and Thrunite TN12 as I barely use those 2. I don't use my keychain lights that much but they're for back up purpose so I don't regret those.


But thank goodness for my SC5w... The only lights I'm considering now are more Zebralights and nothing else.


----------



## wimmer21 (Jan 17, 2017)




----------



## vadimax (Jan 17, 2017)

For me it was like that: buy a couple of cheap zoomies... see that blue square on the wall... oh, crap... buy Thrunite TN32 when it was the best thrower in the world


----------



## Jbraman (Jan 24, 2017)

Back right. What is it???



luxlunatic said:


> And don't think that it ends, or ends at just lights. My illness has spread to pens and watches!


----------



## roadkill1109 (Feb 6, 2017)

SG Hall said:


> It begins with those $3 eBay zoomies. I just want a few single aa lights to scatter around the house....they have different colours....ok, I'll get a few because they're cheap. Maybe some rechargeables to run them but I'm not paying too much. Eneloops eh? Ok, I can use them in other things too.
> 
> Maybe just one aa thrower, because that will be handy and can take the eneloops. Those 18650 lights are pretty impressive, but I've just bought an EA8, and I'm not buying a charger. What's that? The MH20 has a built in usb charger? It might be a good companion. Ok, just one more I suppose, I love the power of lithium ion lights.
> 
> ...



Very familiar! I have over a hundred seventy lights since I started lurking this site.  But I try to stick to cool EDC's and Throwers. Having a collection of everything is just too much!


----------



## Offgridled (Feb 6, 2017)

adult image host


----------



## archimedes (Feb 6, 2017)

Jbraman said:


> Back right. What is it???


The orange / black anodized metal flashlight ? .... SuperFlashlight II Splash, I believe


----------



## ixix (Apr 6, 2017)

tops2 said:


> Last Halloween went out with my 2D Everlast lights and a hand crank LED light. Both basically were a joke and barely worked. Started looking at lights and ended up on CPF.
> 
> First purchase was Fenix E12 and was completely not satisfied.
> 
> ...



Oh brother, it's like you're telling my story! Except that my crash course happened over a week and included a ... "you spent HOW MUCH on a tiny flashlight?!?" But ... it's an investment ...


----------



## Weld Inspector (Apr 11, 2017)

I'd like to tell my story, 

Last summer I got bored at work and I did a Google search for "high end flashlight" which brought me to some images of some hanko sunwayman V10R Ti's full of tritium I was instantly mesmerized "you mean it just glows?" I couldn't believe it so began a long few weeks of research into custom lights and tritium which led me to my first real light the Reylight Ti 18650/18350 (thanks again Rey for putting up with all of my beginner questions like will it make a good edc light). 

I was hooked while I am still very much a novice I have fully recognized the greats and the must haves the mcgizmos,tain, luter,photon fanatic,the amazing Jeff hanko lights, the spy 007,just to name a few. There are many I can only hope to ever get my hands on,that does not stop me from admiring their beauty here on the forum.

I've put up with all the crazy looks from my friends and family when I show them lights like my mcgizmo sapphire and tell them what I paid for a light that size but them just don't understand what it means to own a mcgizmo and what that name means in our world....they never really will most likely.

I love that I get to be a part of something known about by so few in a year of being here I have put together a small collection that makes me smile every time I look in its direction,every time I reach in my pocket to check on whatever particular light I'm carrying that day. I've participated in a passaround ( thanks again bykfixer). And have received nothing but help with any of my novice questions I've had thus far.


Wow this post got out of hand fast! But I'll end with this THANK YOU EVERYONE AT CPF for making a guy that didn't even know how much I loved flashlights feel at home when I realized it!


----------



## Mp0w3r (Apr 11, 2017)

wimmer21; said:


>




What's the name of this beautiful light?


----------



## tab665 (Apr 11, 2017)

Mp0w3r said:


> What's the name of this beautiful light?



mcgizmo haiku. he has a sub-forum here. i would like to apologize ahead of time to your wallet......




edit: and that, ladies and gentlemen, is how it starts!


----------



## Mp0w3r (Apr 11, 2017)

tab665 said:


> mcgizmo haiku. he has a sub-forum here. i would like to apologize ahead of time to your wallet......



Hahahahah!!! Thanks




> edit: and that, ladies and gentlemen, is how it starts!



I'm already eyeing three flashlights that total $1,500 :shakehead


----------



## MAD777 (Apr 11, 2017)

Immediately send a PM to Greta and ask to be permanently banned before its too late! LOL





.... with more on the way.....


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 11, 2017)

Mp0w3r said:


> Hahahahah!!! Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm somewhere between $10k and 20, but am afraid to actually do the math.


----------



## Weld Inspector (Apr 11, 2017)

I'll give this another try..


----------



## Weld Inspector (Apr 11, 2017)

MAD777 said:


> Immediately send a PM to Greta and ask to be permanently banned before its too late! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Out of all of this I zoned in on the copper section.....impressive skylumen collection I haven't had the pleasure as of yet


----------



## tomzarbo (Apr 23, 2017)

Yikes! You guys have got it bad!  I love it, though. I have around 5-6 flashlights that I use every day... or once a week at least. I consider it good clean fun, and lights are useful too.

I always take one or two with me each time I travel... I don't trust any hotel to have working emergency lights, especially if there is a fire. I want to be able to see where I'm going at any time no matter what the conditions. Plus, it's great to be able to turn on moonlight mode on my bedside lights to keep the room dark enough to not disturb the wife. There are a few good reasons right there!

My journey started with some cheapy Harbor Freight Tools 9-LED freebies I think. Now I give them as rewards for good behavior for my preschool students. Also the little freebee keychain lights they give you when you place an order. They're fun too.

I'm trying to have at least a 3000 lumen range between purchases at this point... in other words my Manker MK34 puts out 8,000, I can't get a 10,000 lumen light, too close to the Manker... but the new X9 at 25,000 lumens, that's just fine!

You guys have some nice collections!

TomZ


----------

